# Spiral pipe



## Temp626 (Jan 2, 2013)

If anyone knows of someone that has some leftover 6" spiral pipe they would like to sell, please let me know at .... [email protected]

I live near Charlotte NC, so somewhere within 2-3 hours would be best.


----------

